# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash Op-Ed: Why are we giving Saudis $1B in weapons with zero debate?

## tsai3904

> *Why are we giving the Saudis $1 billion in weapons with zero debate?*
> 
> September 7, 2016
> Justin Amash
> 
> The United States government has an unfortunate history of ill-conceived arms sales to nations around the world. But its our longstanding arrangement with Saudi Arabia that has become particularly troubling in recent years.
> 
> President Barack Obamas latest announcementthat he intends to provide the Saudis with a rushed order of over one billion dollars in new weaponryshould provide the impetus Congress needs to seriously reflect on and re-evaluate the nature of our relationship with this supposed ally.
> 
> ...


More:
http://rare.us/story/justin-amash-wh...h-zero-debate/

----------


## phill4paul

A billion in arms sales! That's great. Taxes should go down after the profit is made.

----------


## kfarnan

nobel peace laureate.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## enhanced_deficit

Probably for same reason $Billions in weapons given to Israel without much debate. 

The zionist lobbies  need Saudi dictators and Islamic jihadis they supoort. These lobbies have bought too many politicians and this seems to be going on even after 9/11.

----------


## jct74

letter to Obama that Justin signed along with 63 other members of congress





> *Justin Amash*
> August 30 at 3:58pm
> 
> On Monday, 63 of my colleagues and I sent the following letter to Pres. Obama:
> 
> August 29, 2016
> 
> Dear President Obama,
> 
> ...


https://www.facebook.com/justinamash...47703278602410

----------


## Origanalist

The United States government has an unfortunate history of ill-conceived arms sales to nations around the world. But its our longstanding arrangement with Saudi Arabia that has become particularly troubling in recent years.

President Barack Obamas latest announcementthat he intends to provide the Saudis with a rushed order of over one billion dollars in new weaponryshould provide the impetus Congress needs to seriously reflect on and re-evaluate the nature of our relationship with this supposed ally.

Last week, I joined a bipartisan coalition of 64 U.S. representatives in sending a letter to President Obama asking him to delay the weapons sale to Saudi Arabia. As my concerned colleagues and I note, Amnesty International has documented at least 33 unlawful airstrikes by the Saudi Arabia-led coalition across Yemen that appear to have deliberately targeted civilians and civilian facilities, such as hospitals, schools, markets, and places of worship. These attacks may amount to war crimes.

Despite the seriousness of this allegation, the Obama administration is attempting to push through another weapons sale in a long line of manythis time with a price tag of $1.15 billion. By law, Congress may block any such transfer within 30 days of being notified, but this notification came on August 8and congressional business was not scheduled to resume until September 6.

That leaves a mere two days for Congress to debate and potentially vote on the salea tall order in the House of Representatives and an impossibility in the Senate. While its true that the United States has regularly supplied Saudi Arabia with weapons with little fanfare since at least the 1970s, its long past time to reconsider this arrangement.

continued..http://rare.us/story/justin-amash-wh...h-zero-debate/

----------


## Weston White

Simply put, because daddy needs his ribs and p***y!

----------


## Danke

What about Israel?

----------


## AZJoe

Obama has to supply the state supporter of terror, so they can supply Washington's Salafist "moderate" terrorists in Syria, and also continue the war crimes and human rights violations in Yemen.

----------


## Origanalist

> What about Israel?


Yes, the same question applies. Even more so. The Saudis have oil, what does Israel have?

----------


## juleswin

> Yes, the same question applies. Even more so. The Saudis have oil, what does Israel have?


Yea, the Saudis also pay for their weapons instead of get it for free or heavily discounted. I guess you have to crawl before you walk

----------


## Weston White

> Yes, the same question applies. Even more so. The Saudis have oil, what does Israel have?


Jerusalem?

----------


## presence

> The Saudis have oil, what does Israel have?


Israel is a NATO corporate-oil vassal-state military base in the middle east; nothing more than a strategic vantage point of war for profit.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Zippyjuan

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...neral-in-yemen




> *US says support for Saudi Arabia not a 'blank cheque' after Yemen air raid
> *
> 
> The US said its security cooperation with Saudi Arabia was not a “blank cheque” as Riyadh agreed to mount an investigation into a widely condemned air raid on funeral in Yemen that killed 140 people.
> 
> In one of the deadliest attacks of the country’s civil war, which Saudi Arabia entered in March 2015, airstrikes on Saturday hit a funeral hall packed with thousands of mourners in Yemen’s rebel-held capital, Sana’a. More than 525 people were wounded.
> 
> The Saudi-led coalition has not acknowledged responsibility for the attack, even as it announced an investigation, but is the only force with such air power in the conflict.
> 
> ...


More at link.

----------


## AZJoe

> *US says support for Saudi Arabia not a 'blank cheque' after Yemen air raid*


It's not a blank check - just a billion dollars worth of weapons, to go along with the $115 billion in weapons and bombs the Obama Administration has already done for the Saudi dictatorship.

----------


## oyarde

Debate all you like . We should not be giving the Saudis anything .

----------


## wizardwatson

Because it isn't fair that we have to air drop all these weapons to ISIS.  It's more cost efficient to transport them on a big ship and have KSA pass them out.

I think Justin was asking rhetorically anyway.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Debate all you like . We should not be *giving* the Saudis anything .


Technically, the weapons were sold, not given away. 




> Despite the seriousness of this allegation, the Obama administration is attempting to push through another *weapons sale* in a long line of many—this time *with a price tag of $1.15 billion.* By law, Congress may block any such transfer within 30 days of being notified, but this notification came on August 8—and congressional business was not scheduled to resume until September 6.


Would that create high paying US jobs?  Or they can buy them from Russia or China.

----------


## oyarde

> Technically, the weapons were sold, not given away. 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that create high paying US jobs?


That is a big difference. I do not believe in any foriegn aid that gifts monies or any money given to the UN . None of that serves the American taxpayer .Selling something at a profit is different . There will be a responsibility though with selling weapons. Can someone make a case the Saudis are worthy ?

----------


## AZJoe

> Would that create high paying US jobs?


Yeah. Sell weapons to an oppressive dictatorship waging a genocidal war and supplying jihadist terrorists armies because think of all the profits for the MIC. We can't possibly have good jobs any other way. 
Zippy would have been the guy arguing to sell high tech weapons to Hitler and Stalin because he wouldn't want them to buy them from somebody else.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Russia does it all of the time.

----------


## Origanalist

> Russia does it all of the time.


WTH kind of reasoning is that? Russia has done plenty of things over the last century, by your logic the US could commit untold evil because "Russia".

----------


## bunklocoempire

I put "Wolf Blitzer" on ignore a while back.  

If I want to hear what CNN has to say, I'll tune in to CNN.  No need to read the CNN spin here.

----------


## ZENemy

Why are *WE*????????? 


PHSHSHHSHS, Im not giving anybody $#@!, my money is stolen via violence and then used for whatever the thief deems fit.

----------

